# Dual sensored?



## darcar (Dec 14, 2010)

The state of Iowa mandates that any and all NEW smoke detector installation after April 1st, 2010 be dual sensored meaning either

1) have both photoelectric and ionization , or

2) combo smoke/heat   smoke/carbon monoxide

Do any other states have this requirement (or similar) in place?

Thanks


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 14, 2010)

Unaware of any (recently) but I do like what the hawkeye state is doing regarding the requirement.  I woul hope it's "combo" ion/photo with a separate CO detector altogether however.


----------



## permitguy (Dec 15, 2010)

I concur . . .


----------

